# Recently crippled..need walking stick advice



## Cervantes (Jan 6, 2013)

So I learned that my spine (L4&L5) are missing juicy discs betwixt them..and that awfully horrible burning throbbing pain pulsing around my right leg is being caused by the remnants of one of my blown discs gently gnawing at my femoral nerve bundle..this sucks..

Anyhow, I think I need a staff or crutch to steady myself from time time, when the pain causes me to want to lift my right leg like a dog scratcching behind its ear..

Any suggestions?

I'm 5'6", 230 or so pounds..Would I be better off getting a cheapo aluminum cane frmo Walgreens, or would it be ok to use some thing a little classier?

Any suggestions would be appreciated..

You know, one neat thing about living life on the edge..it leaves a mark on you, and the world is never the same.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the problems with your back. I hope you get some relief soon.

As far as a staff is concerned, what do you think you'd be happiest with, a cane perhaps or a walking stick?

I'd almost be thinking a cane might allow you to rest easier than a straight stick as your arm gets involved to

take pressure off your leg a bit easier than a staff?

Adjustable, aluminum canes are great for just that, being able to adjust as you need but the custom wood

or homemade one is as you said a class piece.


----------



## Shawn C (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi Cervantes - sorry to hear about your condition - I have an inkling of what you are feeling. Not sure where you are at on the possibility of corrective surgery, but I have heard three great and confirmed reports from people I know that have similar problems and have undergone acupuncture treatments successfully for pain management. Undeniable success as an alternative to surgery, at least for the time being.

I'm with Sean on this one. A cane definitely will take the pressure off those tender moments, although it does take getting used to using a therepeutic cane effectively. A store bought aluminum cane is most effective, therepeautically and is cost effective. Many of my clients end up ordering a custom carved cane for a family member or friend who is in need of a cane but has refused to use one because of the perceived stigma attached to the institutional look. Or they order something different in order to get the recipient motivated to use one. So, both are effective, it just depends on what you want and what you are willing to spend.


----------



## Lewey (Jan 4, 2013)

Man, I'm sorry to hear about your discs. I've had a small herniated disk in the cervical portion of my spine and it ain't no fun. Luckily some good anti-inflammatories have been able to keep it under control.

I'd definitely suggest a cane instead of a staff. Go get an adjustable one at Walmart and see if it helps. I've got some info on my "links and information" page that might help you when learning to walk with a cane. It's some information on the proper cane length and how to use it. Good luck with your back. Man I feel for you!.


----------



## Canemart (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your imjury. My brother has a failed spinal fusion (5 surgeries). That's one of the reasons I have my website, CaneMart.com. I recently gave him an ergonomic handled cane as a birthday gift, and he loves it. http://www.canemart.com/c/mens_palm_ergonomic/

Best,

Brian


----------



## commander bond (Jan 22, 2013)

You need "Cervantes WALKING STICK".

http://halifax.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?AdId=447748178&link=viewad_447748178&/?&utm_source=upsell%2Bengine&utm_medium=email&utm_content=english&utm_campaign=template%2B-%2B1


----------



## Cervantes (Jan 6, 2013)

commander bond said:


> You need "Cervantes WALKING STICK".
> 
> http://halifax.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?AdId=447748178&link=viewad_447748178&/?&utm_source=upsell%2Bengine&utm_medium=email&utm_content=english&utm_campaign=template%2B-%2B1


That would be nice, but I wonder if Miguels head would be comfortable when my weight suddenly multiplies on that hand. I might go with a COld Steel city stick, the ball looks less pointy. What say you?


----------



## commander bond (Jan 22, 2013)

Hooked or t handles are more useful for support.

I have a bamboo one thats very light.

Some of the antiques stiks are classier but sometimes fragile.

A nice bamboo hooked cane would also be useful for self defense; being quick to manuver.


----------



## cchgn (Oct 16, 2013)

IMO, I'd ask, how's your hand? More specifically how's your wrist? A bent cane, your wrist is bent, so most of the weight is on a bent wrist. ON a ball stick, your wrist is straight and the weight is on the heel of the hand. I find that that's more preferable to folks.

Also, would a stick actually help as opposed to a crutch? when you use a cane, your back has to compensate( in an awkward way), usually more painful than without a cane. Not so with a crutch, as it supports your back and that whole side of your body.


----------



## Fordj (Jan 8, 2014)

My wife has bad discs at L5, L6. Surgery is still at only 35% success rate for this problem, so she deals with it with pain meds, and usually not stessing her back. However, when we have to go for long walks while shopping for supplies, she does use an aluminum cane. She hates it, though, so that's why I'm here, to learn how to make her a custom cane. I'm not really sure whether the need for a cane infuriates her independant streak or it just doesn't support her well enough. She said if I made a stick for her, she would use it more.

So, Cervantes, use a commercial cane or crutch until you can find a personalised one to fit your needs, both physically and pscychally. In the long run, being happy with your tools of mobility, whatever they may be, will be more important to you.

A Stick made of wood that is important to you, or made (or commissioned) by a person important to you, may make all the difference whether you will be happy using it, therefore decreasing your perceived pain, and increasing your mobility.

These thoughts are still theory, as i just joined this site. However, those are my feelings, and i'm on a quest to make my wife happily mobile.


----------

